# 64493 and 77003



## richelle25 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi
My doc performed an 64493, injection paravertebral facet with fluoroscopic guidance, 77003, Medicare is denying stating inclusive, can I add a 59 modifier for this?

Thanks


----------



## smcbroom (Mar 2, 2010)

as per CPT book it states 64493 is with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) so it is not separately reported like the old facet codes were for 2009.

Sorry, Medicare is correct!

Susan


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 3, 2010)

richelle25 said:


> Hi
> My doc performed an 64493, injection paravertebral facet with fluoroscopic guidance, 77003, Medicare is denying stating inclusive, can I add a 59 modifier for this?
> 
> Thanks



The description for facet injections changed in 2010; now including fluoro.  Adding modifier 59 would indicate that separate encounters took place or two separate anatomic locations were involved and this would be inappropriate for the scenario you presented.


----------



## richelle25 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

